# where can i get small qty. t's w/ NO tags?



## rainorshinegear (May 29, 2007)

hey all, i am a small feel good clothing co. who is trying to establish a reputable brand. I would love to find out where i can get t's without tags so i can print my label inside OR where can i get T's with my tag done up in small qty's???

looking for ultra sort soft earthy toned stock that is not too heavy as well

any help would be awesome.

peace.

[email protected] or shine gear


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

The short answer is that you won't find t-shirts without tags because of FTC legal labeling requirements. 

What people do is buy the shirt that they want from the manufacturer they want and then remove the label and relabel with their own brand (either printing the label or using a woven label with all the necessary info)

If you search the forums for tagless (or just read through some of the recent threads in this relabeling section of the forum), you'll find LOTS more information.


----------



## rainorshinegear (May 29, 2007)

Wow...that was fast. Thanks Rodney. I will look through this area thoroughly. I was concerned that relabeling may "cheapen" the brand.....especially if the relabeling is obvious......thanks again.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> relabeling may "cheapen" the brand.....especially if the relabeling is obvious......thanks again.


Just curious, why would you think that it would "cheapen" the brand?

Some big brands use common manufacturers like Hanes/Alstyle for their t-shirts, but they just have them relabeled at the factory (since they do LARGE quantities --1000's), so you can't really tell.

Some companies make t-shirts with tearaway labels which make it easy to remove and leaves no trace of the label. This is good if you want to screen print your own labels on the shirts. Article1, Alsytle, Anvil all do this.



> especially if the relabeling is obvious......thanks again


Just make sure you work with someone who knows the industry and can do a professional job and your customers will never know the difference.

To be honest, I don't think "labels" are much of a concern for most customers. They care about the design on the t-shirts. Labels and relabeling is more for us designer/branding types to make us feel better about the final product


----------



## rainorshinegear (May 29, 2007)

couldn't agree more with you.....i am also a high school teacher and i made up batch of 6 designs and the kids went crazy.......they loved the rain or shine vibe......and i put the designs on a super soft ring spun shirt and i left the tags in......the tags read Comfort Colors. If there is anyone looking for a supplier in the Northeast look them up at Welcome to Comfort Colors at Dyehouse.com. They will relabel for .25 each if you use their products. 

I love this site.........this forum rocks. Suddenly i realize i am not alone and i have the same questions that so many others have......this is great....what a way to network!! peace.


----------

